# [Radeon] Marge à l'écran suite changement kernel

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Suite à une upgrade du kernel vers le 2.6.36 (depuis le 2.6.34) j'ai des marges à l'écran. D'après l'écran la résolution est bonne (1920x1080)  et je ne vois pas de problème ni dans xorg.log ni dans dmesg. Si je repasse en 2.6.34 tout va bien donc je pense que c'est bien le changement de kernel.

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net, la principale évolution depuis le 2.6.34 est la gestion du power-management mais je doute que ce soit lié et je n'ai pas trouvé de ce coté là ce qui poserais problème.

Quelqu'un aurai une solution ou une piste de recherche à me proposer ?

Gaby

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Tu pourrais définir ce que tu entends exactement par marge ?

Je m'explique : j'ai déjà eu plusieurs bugs comme ça sur mon PC et ils avaient plusieurs origine.

Dans certains cas, c'est mon écran LCD qui pour une raison inconnu n'appliquait plus correctement son réglage de taille d'affichage : je lui envoyait du 1280×1024, il m'affichait tout, mais contracté soit en largeur, soit en hauteur, soit les deux. Donc j'avais des marges mais je voyais tout l'écran. D'autres fois, l'écran ne positionnait pas bien l'image. Dans ces cas, j'avais des marges, mais je ne voyais pas tout ce que le PC voulait afficher.

Dans ces deux premiers cas, je devais aller dans les menus de mon écran pour le forcer à refaire ses réglages automatiques.

Enfin, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un bug dans le radeonfb depuis le 2.6.34. En effet, en utilisant ce fb, j'ai eu des marges aussi (voire des écrans noirs) et cette fois-ci, impossible de régler l'écran. Essaie d'utiliser un autre fb (vesafb par exemple). Si tu as recompilé les pilotes fglrx depuis le site ATI, c'est déjà le cas. Sinon, je t'invite grandement à le faire.

----------

## Gaby

Bonsoir,

En gros j'ai des bandes noires autour de l'image et ce en console comme sous X. La souris n’atteind pas ces zones mais l'écran me dit que la résolution est bonne. Je ne pense donc pas que ce soit l'écran qui pose problème surtout que si je reboot avec l'ancien kernel tout vas bien.

Pour le driver, j'utilise radeon et pas fglrx.

Gaby

----------

## mysix

Tu as essayé de démarrer sur l'ancien noyau ?

----------

## RickyLoad

Perso je suis aussi sous le 2.6.36 et avec radeon aucun changement , nickel !!

T'as pas fait d'update sur d'autres paquets en même temps ?

Style un xorg-server avec le ==> emerge -1v $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

qui va bien derrière !!

ou un ==> module-rebuild rebuild 

juste derrière la compile du dernier kernel

Edit : Pour la compile du nouveau kernel , tu reprends ton .config du 2.6.34 ??Last edited by RickyLoad on Sat Nov 20, 2010 6:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gaby

Oui l'ancien noyau marche nickel.

Je met à jour Xorg et ses drivers mais je doute que ça résolve le problème. Je pense que c'est lié au noyau vu que ça me le fait en console il ne doit pas y avoir de rapport avec X non ?

Je fini ma mon update et je tente une recompilation de noyau.

----------

## Gaby

Je reviens sur mon problème après l'avoir quelque peu mis de coté faute de temps.

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Pour la compile du nouveau kernel , tu reprends ton .config du 2.6.34 ??

 

Oui j'avais repris celui du 2.6.34.

J'ai fait quelques tests depuis :

2.6.34 => tout va bien pas de problème

2.6.35 => tout va bien pas de problème

2.6.36 => marge

A chaque fois j'ai repris mon .config existant et pour le 2.6.36 j'ai essayé en partant du 2.6.34 et du 2.6.35 avec le même résultat.

Je ne sais plus trop dans quelle direction chercher donc si vous avez des idées je suis preneur.

Gaby

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Je déterre mon topic vu que ce n'est toujours pas résolu et que j'avance tout doucement dans sa résolution

Pour commencer, je suis passer en 2.6.37 pour voir, le résultat est identique au 2.6.36 ...

En jouant un peu avec les résolutions via xrandr je me suis aperçu que ça marchait très bien avec les résolutions inférieures.

Donc en 1920x1080 j'ai une marge mais en résolution inférieure (1600x1200) pas de marge.

```
gaby@Encelade ~ $ xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192

DVI-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm

   1920x1080      60.0*+

   1600x1200      60.0  

   1280x1024      60.0  

   1360x768       60.0  

   1280x720       60.0  

   1024x768       60.0  

   800x600        60.3  

   640x480        60.0  

DIN disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

DVI-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

gaby@Encelade ~ $ xrandr --verbose --output DVI-0 --mode 1600x1200

crtc 0: disable

screen 0: 1600x1200 422x316 mm  96.25dpi

crtc 0:    1600x1200   60.0 +0+0 "DVI-0"

gaby@Encelade ~ $ xrandr --verbose --output DVI-0 --mode 1920x1080

crtc 0: disable

screen 0: 1920x1080 505x284 mm  96.46dpi

crtc 0:    1920x1080   60.0 +0+0 "DVI-0"

```

Donc il semblerait que ce soit la résolution qui pose problème mais que depuis le 2.6.36. D'après ce que j'ai compris la gestion de l'énergie pour ma carte est apparu à ce moment là mais je ne vois pas de lien.

Pour le moment je sèche à nouveau ...

Gaby

----------

